# Dog doodles on my lawn



## debodun (May 30, 2020)

I have a feeling that the dog belongs to one of the tenants next door. I can never catch it in the act, but I wish they would be responsible and clean it up. Should I confront the landlord or the local animal control?


----------



## C'est Moi (May 30, 2020)

You can confront anyone you like; not that it will get you anywhere.  If you don't even know the responsible party then why go around confronting anyone?   Do you think Animal Control has nothing better to do than listen to complaints about random mystery dog poop?   Maybe you could hire a private detective to keep your property under surveillance and have them contact the SWAT team when the offending dog is identified. Or you could take photos for the local newspaper to see if anyone will come forward to ID their dog poop.


----------



## PopsnTuff (May 30, 2020)

Put a sign on your lawn saying 'pick up your dog's poop or else'.....that'll get their attention unless its dark out.....
and/or 'a surveillance camera is watching you'.....take this down after it hopefully stops.....maybe the owner will be thinking they got me on tape and scare them a little.


----------



## Becky1951 (May 30, 2020)

Could you install a fence?


----------



## debodun (May 30, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> Could you install a fence?



No - I live on the main street and fences aren't allowed in* front *yards along the highway. You'll notice the neighbor on the other side of me has a stockade, but it only extends to the front edge of the house and not into the front yard. That wouldn't be any barrier to a dog who could just run around the side.


The piles are approximately where the red dots are. There may be others, but I didn't happen to encounter them. Not inundated with them, but I really had to watch my step when I was wrestling with the vine this morning. Also when I mow the lawn.


----------



## Don M. (May 30, 2020)

Look at it as being Free Fertilizer.  Our neighbors wonderful little beagle visits us nearly every day, and the deers leave their droppings in our yard.  I can always tell where they've "been" as the grass grows twice as fast where they've relieved themselves.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 30, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Look at it as being Free Fertilizer.  Our neighbors wonderful little beagle visits us nearly every day, and the deers leave their droppings in our yard.  I can always tell where they've "been" as the grass grows twice as fast where they've relieved themselves.


Not to mention mice, rats, raccoons, cats, birds, and the occasional person.  We are surrounded by poop.  Just pick it and Be grateful @debodun that its not a Newfoundland  big Dog big poop.


----------



## Manatee (May 30, 2020)

I had that problem in one place that we lived, the owners simply opened the door and let the dog run, day or night.  I used the garden hose to "train" the dog to not come near my place.  It took an effort, but it did work.


----------



## MarciKS (May 30, 2020)

The lady next door takes care of her kids' dogs in the summer. She let them crap all over so I had to walk in the street to avoid bringing that stuff in on my shoes. I asked her nicely once. That didn't work. Called the landlord. That didn't work. She just lied to him. So, the last time I let them dry and went out with gloves and collected them and kept them in a baggie by the house. She went out for groceries one evening after dark and didn't leave her light on so I popped out and tossed that crap all over the porch and went back in. ~grins~ She was not happy when she stepped in it. That put a stop to that business.


----------



## Keesha (May 30, 2020)

While walking in the forest I don’t bother but walking my dogs in the neighbourhood I make sure I take these. There’s no excuse for this. The dollar store sells these


----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2020)

Keesha said:


> While walking in the forest I don’t bother but walking my dogs in the neighbourhood I make sure I take these. There’s no excuse for this. The dollar store sells these
> View attachment 107539


I use poop baggies, too.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2020)

@debodun I think someone said there are little signs that you stick on your lawn.  They have them to get in my city at the city meetings but not sure where.  I always see the little signs on people's lawns here.  I think they say "Pick up Poop" PUP!


----------



## Gary O' (May 30, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Look at it as being Free Fertilizer. Our neighbors wonderful little beagle visits us nearly every day, and the deers leave their droppings in our yard. I can always tell where they've "been" as the grass grows twice as fast where they've relieved themselves.


We had a big yard, as a kid
Big dogs too
Deer, elk, other critters

The mower became the manure spreader
Brrrrrrr...thuck…..thuck…….brrrrr…..thuck


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Aneeda72 (May 31, 2020)

Manatee said:


> I had that problem in one place that we lived, the owners simply opened the door and let the dog run, day or night.  I used the garden hose to "train" the dog to not come near my place.  It took an effort, but it did work.


Yup, I am training our dog, Aussie, not to bark by spraying him with a hose.  It’s working which surprises me since it’s a 100 degrees here, already, and he likes water.


----------



## StarSong (May 31, 2020)

Most people here clean up after their animals.  If they don't, we clean it up.  Shrug.  It's just poop.


----------



## MarciKS (May 31, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Most people here clean up after their animals.  If they don't, we clean it up.  Shrug.  It's just poop.


yes but, when you accidentally step in it and drag it into the house or the car or work, it's not just poop. it's a mess.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 31, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> yes but, when you accidentally step in it and drag it into the house or the car or work, it's not just poop. it's a mess.


A poopy mess


----------



## StarSong (May 31, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> yes but, when you accidentally step in it and drag it into the house or the car or work, it's not just poop. it's a mess.


Obviously true.  But the other options listed here will only up the ante in a neighborhood pissing match (pun intended), especially since @debodun acknowledges she only has "a feeling" about whose dog is doing the dirty deed, having never caught the animal in the act.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 31, 2020)

debodun said:


> I have a feeling that the dog belongs to one of the tenants next door. I can never catch it in the act, but I wish they would be responsible and clean it up. Should I confront the landlord or the local animal control?


My husband has peppered the behinds of a few dogs over the years (pellet gun), and not one came back for seconds.

Here in Canada, we have laws that cover-off such.

"A dog must be on its owner's property. If it is not on its owner's property, it must be on a leash and under the control of a person responsible. This is to ensure the safety of the public, other animals and the dog itself".


----------



## StarSong (May 31, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> My husband has peppered the behinds of a few dogs over the years (pellet gun), and not one came back for seconds.


I cannot imagine that would be legal in the US.  

Shooting a dog with a pellet gun would be - and should be - considered a case of animal cruelty. It's not the dog's fault that their humans are irresponsible.


----------



## Lee (May 31, 2020)

You could do what I did once. I simply informed them that since their dog was pooping on my lawn then I felt that it might be ok for me to empty my cat's litter pan on their lawn. Problem solved.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 31, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I cannot imagine that would be legal in the US.
> 
> Shooting a dog with a pellet gun would be - and should be - considered a case of animal cruelty. It's not the dog's fault that their humans are irresponsible.


Not legal in our country either, but there are people like us who take pride in their yards, and we shouldn't have to contend with someone else's dog visiting our property to do it's business.

Aside from the mess, if you step in it, it stinks, and then it's further tracked into vehicles, etc. No thanks.

If you're an animal owner, be a responsible animal owner and aside from maintaining control of your animals, extend respect to others who don't own animals, and don't allow your animals to wander.


----------



## StarSong (May 31, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Not legal in our country either, but there are people like us who take pride in their yards, and we shouldn't have to contend with someone else's dog visiting our property to do it's business.
> 
> Aside from the mess, if you step in it, it stinks, and then it's further tracked into vehicles, etc. No thanks.


I'd deal with the mess before hurting an innocent animal, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 31, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I'd deal with the mess before hurting an innocent animal, but maybe that's just me.


You and my hubby can chat further about it.


----------



## debodun (May 31, 2020)

People think I hate animals because I make dog owners obey the local ordinances. Not true. It's not the dogs I hate, it's their poop combined with irresponsible ownership. Since it is rental property, the people living there are probably from another town and aren't aware of the local laws.

When my mom was alive she had a big tussle with a neighnor living next to us then that had an Irish wolfhound. He left it out all day in all weather and it barked the whole time he was away. They were like sonic booms. You'd think it would get tired after a while, but it didn't. Finally she called the animal control officer who did nothing. The local police laughed at her and said, "Dogs bark, get used to it." She finally took the neighbor to court. He kept delaying the case saying he needed time to, "consult with his attorney." Meanwhile he kept leaving thet poor dog outside in a small pen for up to 8 hours.

This went on for 6 months. Finally the justice told him he had to be prepared the next court date. He vehemently protested, but the judge was firm. Next court date the neighbor was there with his attorney. They tried to fight the barking ordinance by saying the dog was an "outdoor" dog and couldn't be left in the house all day. The judge, however, made them understand that they couldn't leave the dog out all day like that and creating a public disturbance. The neighbor wasn't happy, but a few days later the dog disappeared. A month after that, the neighbor moved.


----------



## StarSong (May 31, 2020)

No thanks.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 31, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> You can confront anyone you like; not that it will get you anywhere.  If you don't even know the responsible party then why go around confronting anyone?   Do you think Animal Control has nothing better to do than listen to complaints about random mystery dog poop?   Maybe you could hire a private detective to keep your property under surveillance and have them contact the SWAT team when the offending dog is identified. Or you could take photos for the local newspaper to see if anyone will come forward to ID their dog poop.


Real intelligent response.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 31, 2020)

debodun said:


> I have a feeling that the dog belongs to one of the tenants next door. I can never catch it in the act, but I wish they would be responsible and clean it up. Should I confront the landlord or the local animal control?


Make your yard a nasty place to Stop N' Poop" by spreading a mixture of chili powder and cayenne pepper around the area of concern and maybe the next place that dog poops will be in the owners living room.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 31, 2020)

I scratch my head in wonder as to where society has gone so wrong today.

As for cleaning up other peoples animal waste in your yard, is it a learned function to be so tolerant of? A sign and indication as to how soft people have become, because (heaven forbid) you confront a neighbour about their pet and suddenly you're the a$$....? That seems to be the way it works nowadays, isn't it?

Or is it directly attributed to extending a "good neighbour" sort of vibe and relationship to all around you, as if to express to the all in the hood, that it's okay for your dog to use my yard as it's personal dumping-ground, because I have nothing better to do with my time (as a non-animal owner), than to go around from day to day with shovel in-hand, picking up your dogs turds in my yard and disposing of them? Is that what it's come down to? Better to get along with your neighbours and put up with a little $h*t (pardon the pun), than to stand up to it and say something?

To heck with that. That's where I draw the line at being a good neighbour to anyone.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 31, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I'd deal with the mess before hurting an innocent animal, but maybe that's just me.


OMGosh, shoot a dog or any other peaceful domestic animal-horrible thought


----------



## debodun (May 31, 2020)

Yeah, that solution doesn't fit the crime. It a nuisance, not a Federal case. I don't blame the dog for doing what it has to do - it's the owner for not doing the proper thing and picking it up afterwards. People that want pets have to deal with poops. I had cats and I didn't like to clean the litterboxes, but I did it for their sake (and mine). And I put used litter in the trash and didn't dump it over the fence into the neighbor's yard.


----------



## Knight (May 31, 2020)

My post # 33 on dog poop offers nothing. Just fun to read the various solutions.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 31, 2020)

debodun said:


> Yeah, that solution doesn't fit the crime. It a nuisance, not a Federal case. I don't blame the dog for doing what it has to do - it's the owner for not doing the proper thing and picking it up afterwards. People that want pets have to deal with poops. I had cats and I didn't like to clean the litterboxes, but I did it for their sake (and mine). And I put used litter in the trash and didn't dump it over the fence into the neighbor's yard.


The second day we moved into this house our next door neighbor called the police because they swore we threw a Burger King paper sack under their truck.  I will spare you the story.  Next they started bringing their golden retriever over to poop in our yard.

Hes the only big dog on the street.  I/we just picked it up and made no comment.  After a while, it stopped.   Now I knew these neighbors were/are going to be a test of my patience.  You might speak to the owners just to find out what “kind” of people they are.


----------



## debodun (May 31, 2020)

I emailed the local animal control officer and actually got a response. He sent me the ordinance law. I just wanted to make sure that there was a regulation in place:


----------



## Keesha (May 31, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I'd deal with the mess before hurting an innocent animal, but maybe that's just me.


Precisely. I’ve never shot at anything in my life and especially wouldn’t take my grievances on an innocent pet when it’s the owners responsibility. Take it up with the owner.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 31, 2020)

debodun said:


> I emailed the local animal control officer and actually got a response. He sent me the ordinance law. I just wanted to make sure that there was a regulation in place:
> 
> View attachment 107591


Here, as far as barking dogs, you fill out a form, then two other neighbors have to sign the form agreeing that the dog barks too much.  . Not a chance.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 31, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Real intelligent response.


Thanks.  I thought so.


----------



## debodun (Jun 8, 2020)

My uncle once had a problem with a neighbor's dog getting into his garbage can. He did see the dog, so he knew who it was. He spoke to the neighbor about it and the neighbor denied it was his dog. My uncle said, "Then you won't mind if I put rat poison around the trash can since it must be rats tipping it over." End of problem.


----------



## debodun (Jun 10, 2020)

Caught it!!!!


----------



## Pinky (Jun 10, 2020)

debodun said:


> Caught it!!!!
> 
> View attachment 109120


It's wearing a collar, so it's not a stray. Now to find out where it lives..


----------



## Judycat (Jun 10, 2020)

Looks like he's tied up though


----------



## debodun (Jun 10, 2020)

Got to be a tenant's dog if it's tethered to the tree over there. The tether is long enough to extend over to my property.


----------



## Judycat (Jun 10, 2020)

Yeah it's too long, that's for sure. Poor dog will just get tangled up with it.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 10, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Yeah it's too long, that's for sure. Poor dog will just get tangled up with it.


If people are too lazy to walk their dog, instead tying them up and leaving them, they shouldn't have a dog.
Is that the area you found the droppings?


----------



## debodun (Jun 10, 2020)

Pinky said:


> If people are too lazy to walk their dog, instead tying them up and leaving them, they shouldn't have a dog.
> Is that the area you found the droppings?



In general area, although the actual poop was closer to my house that where the dog was standing in the photo.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 10, 2020)

debodun said:


> In general area, although the actual poop was closer to my house that where the dog was standing in the photo.


hmmm, could be a different dog then.


----------



## debodun (Jun 10, 2020)

His tether is long enough to extend to my property.


----------



## win231 (Jun 10, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I scratch my head in wonder as to where society has gone so wrong today.
> 
> As for cleaning up other peoples animal waste in your yard, is it a learned function to be so tolerant of? A sign and indication as to how soft people have become, because (heaven forbid) you confront a neighbour about their pet and suddenly you're the a$$....? That seems to be the way it works nowadays, isn't it?
> 
> ...


People who let their dogs roam free & people who suggest "Picking up after other people's dogs" are the type of inconsiderate slobs who shouldn't have a dog.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 10, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I scratch my head in wonder as to where society has gone so wrong today.
> 
> As for cleaning up other peoples animal waste in your yard, is it a learned function to be so tolerant of? A sign and indication as to how soft people have become, because (heaven forbid) you confront a neighbour about their pet and suddenly you're the a$$....? That seems to be the way it works nowadays, isn't it?
> 
> ...


Amen to this!
I had (have) a neighbor who would walk across my front lawn, across the driveway to another part of my front lawn, every day to let her dog poop. I opened my front door and she just stared at me.
I asked her what she was doing, she didn't speak English she claims, so she precedes to walk across the lawn to go home instead of the sidewalk.
One day I picked up the poop and deposited it their driveway, enough is enough.
She kept doing this, so I spoke with her husband who speaks English and explained that my yard is not a public park, we've been neighbors for years, not that that means much anymore.
I now have a no dog pooping sign on my tree that faces them, that another neighbor let me borrow (her idea). It has not happened again. You just have to speak up.
I'm a nice neighbor, but some people are ignorant and have no boundaries, no common courtesy.


----------



## win231 (Jun 11, 2020)

I have a friend who lives in a condo.  I was LOL'ing when I saw a sign on the lawn:  _"Your neighbors are watching.  Pick up your dog's crap."_


----------



## Keesha (Jun 11, 2020)

Pinky said:


> If people are too lazy to walk their dog, instead tying them up and leaving them, they shouldn't have a dog.
> Is that the area you found the droppings?


That’s right. If you’re too lazy to take your dog for a walk and pick up your dogs poop then don’t get a dog. Don’t expect others to make up for your own laziness !


----------



## debodun (Jun 11, 2020)

Other people I've told about this immediately label me an an animal hater. It's not the dog, it's the owners not obeying the local ordinance because they are lazy, ignorant, apathetic or inconsiderate. Do they think it's okay to just tie up a dog outside until it wanders over and does its business on the neighbors lawn? I've heard a saying that a dog won't poop in its own territory. The problem with rental property is most of the tenants never owned their own homes and have no concept of boundary lines or trespass.

Same principle with kids - if you don't like kids cutting across your property or playing noisily outside after 11pm, you must hate children.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 11, 2020)

debodun said:


> Other people I've told about this immediately label me an an animal hater. It's not the dog, it's the owners not obeying the local ordinance because they are lazy, ignorant, apathetic or inconsiderate. Do they think it's okay to just tie up a dog outside until it wanders over and does its business on the neighbors lawn? I've heard a saying that a dog won't poop in its own territory. The problem with rental property is most of the tenants never owned their own homes and have no concept of boundary lines or trespass.
> 
> Same principle with kids - if you don't like kids cutting across your property or playing noisily outside after 11pm, you must hate children.


Who cares, let them label you whatever they want. Right is right, and wrong is wrong. I'm a firm-believer in the idea that one of the biggest problems that exists today, is people NOT speaking up and putting others in their place.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 11, 2020)

debodun said:


> Other people I've told about this immediately label me an an animal hater. It's not the dog, it's the owners not obeying the local ordinance because they are lazy, ignorant, apathetic or inconsiderate. Do they think it's okay to just tie up a dog outside until it wanders over and does its business on the neighbors lawn? I've heard a saying that a dog won't poop in its own territory. The problem with rental property is most of the tenants never owned their own homes and have no concept of boundary lines or trespass.
> 
> Same principle with kids - if you don't like kids cutting across your property or playing noisily outside after 11pm, you must hate children.


Don’t worry about what others think of you. You can’t please everyone. Nobody can nor should they  need too.

For me it goes beyond local ordinance laws. It’s about respect and consideration for others, especially your neighbours.

Anyone who has a dog should be cleaning up after them. It’s their responsibility to take care of their pet; not anyone else’s.

It’s not ok for somebody to tie their dog up beyond what is their property. It’s inconsiderate to the neighbours and inconsiderate to the dog. The dog doesn’t know any difference.

I agree with you about renters. It’s not their home so they don’t have the same pride of home ownership that others have nor do they take the responsibilities that come with caring for a house the same. This is so true. I could give examples but won’t.( note: that’s not to say ‘all’ renters. )

I’m the same way about kids too and I don’t hate them.


----------



## debodun (Jun 11, 2020)

True. I don't blame the dog for doing what it has to. And although I would never have a dog as a pet (too high maintenence for my ambition and thus it wouldn't be fair to the animal), I don't hate them. But criticize a pet owner or parent, you're immediately ostracized. Why are people in such denial? I see it all the time on police procedural TV shows. Parents and pet owners totally deny that anyting could be wroung with their kids or pets behavior.

I am not really good at confronting people either. It's not worth starting a war over. If I offend the neighbors with a minor complaint, they could make it really miserable for me. That happened to my parents with another tenant in that house years ago who had a dog who was a loud and constant barker. When my folks spoke to the owner, he just said, "Dogs bark. Get used to it." Then anytime they would leave the house, they'd put a big boom box in the window with the speakers turned toward our house and let it blast away for hours.

I also asked on a legal advice message board. All I got was criticism for trying to make trouble for people (probably a bunch of dog sympathizers). They also said that my photo proved nothing. It was just a picture of a dog; no way to tell who it belonged to or where the photo was taken. What do you have to do to prove anything these days?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 11, 2020)

I was a much better parent before I had kids (Why don't they DO something with that child???  Can't they see I'm trying to enjoy this fine Denny's meal in peace? Ewwww.... his face is dirty!  OMG?  Is his nose running?  What's WRONG with those parents!?!)  

Same with animals. (Why do they "let" that dog bark when they're out of the house? They should DO something! And look at it pulling on the leash!!! Who's walking who?)

God humbled me with 3 kids in 2 years and a long series of lovable, wonderful pets. All of whom were often less than perfectly behaved when out in public. As was I as a child. And an adult. 

I don't sweat kids cutting across my lawn, laughing and playing into the evening hours or crying in restaurants or planes. I don't begrudge neighbors having loud parties late at night. I deal with dogs, coyotes, and other animals using the great outdoors as their toilet (my lawn included). 

Instead I smile at the memory of my own children and grands when they were little, my own sometimes rambunctious parties, and my wonderful animals. I had the incredibly good fortune of always having tolerant neighbors whose toes I may have stepped on during those days, and I return the favor by also never calling any authorities when current neighbors edge a little close to my own feet.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 11, 2020)

What about ordering some signs and staking  them around your property. It’s a tough call because some people just don’t want to be bothered. Pushing the subject will only cause increased animosity. Try and figure out the best solution with involving the least amount of people. It’s best to deal with it yourself. The more people you get involved, the more complicated you make the situation. There is such a thing is being overly invested and if you’re overly invested in things that bring you anguish & turmoil , you’ll just get the same back in return. It’s the law of: what we focus on expands. Change your attitude and your whole life changes with it. It’s like magic.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 11, 2020)

Keesha said:


> What about ordering some signs and staking  them around your property. It’s a tough call because some people just don’t want to be bothered. Pushing the subject will only cause increased animosity. Try and figure out the best solution with involving the least amount of people. It’s best to deal with it yourself. The more people you get involved, the more complicated you make the situation. *There is such a thing is being overly invested and if you’re overly invested in things that bring you anguish & turmoil , you’ll just get the same back in return. It’s the law of: what we focus on expands. Change your attitude and your whole life changes with it. It’s like magic.*
> 
> View attachment 109243View attachment 109244


Love what you said, but to me those signs are uglier than dog poop.  They'll put neighbors on the defensive.  Not a pathway to happiness or peace - within the neighborhood or within one's own soul.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 11, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Love what you said, but to me those signs are uglier than dog poop.  They'll put neighbors on the defensive.  Not a pathway to happiness or peace - within the neighborhood or within one's own soul.


Yeah. I agree. You’re right.  It actually would. If this ever happens to me , I ‘d just clean it up. If someone was allowing their dog to do it often, my dogs would go nuts barking at them so discovering who it is wouldn’t be an issue. I probably would confront them but not in a hostile manner. I’d connect with their decency as a human being and hope we could resolve it without conflict.

What I wouldn’t do is invest more time feuding than it’s worth, especially if it were neighbours. My sense of peace & serenity is priceless to me.


----------



## MickaC (Jun 11, 2020)

I'm not siding with anyone......being a dog owner for many years.....when on walks, i've always pick up after them, for me, it's just what i do, i do notice all the dog walkers going by my place, all except the very odd one pick up as well. Sometimes if i've been at a park, i have come across some droppings, which is totally disgusting. We just need to use common sense and manners.......or teach our guys to pick up after themselves.....Been there....Done that....doesn't work very well.


----------



## debodun (Jun 11, 2020)

I guess you have to catch them in the act. For now, I'll just continue flipping it back in their yard with the garden trowel.


----------

